# Best stocked bike shops near PA?



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in Harrisburg and I want to try on a bunch of good quality road shoes. The shops around me don't stock many shoes in my size and most of them have one or two brands, tops. I travel occasionally in every direction except west.

Is there any bike shop that has a particularly good selection to try on?


----------

